# Blast from the past- old tobacco barn



## fishingtiger (May 8, 2017)

I was home at my parent's house in Mullins, SC over the weekend and took some time to explore around my dad's farm. Discovered an old curing tobacco barn that I never knew existed. Surprisingly, it was in really good shape. Here are a few pics. Also, took a pic of the old Walters Tobacco Company processing warehouse. Sad to see such neat structures being eroded by time.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 9, 2017)

I've put many of a day in ones like the top barn ... fell out a couple times too ... 

Nice photos ...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2017)

That brings back a lot of memories. Ain`t that right, Jimmy!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 10, 2017)

Sure does Nic ... 

It was "fun" getting those sticks of tobacco up in the crow's roost ... the short tier poles in the peak of the roof ...

I had bad words for the flue pipes of the old coal/wood fired barns ... until I slipped off a tier pole and landed flat of my back on one ... I walked away sore ... but the out come could have ended much different...


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 10, 2017)

Yeah, I remember those days well. I've hung a many of sticks in those type barns as well & cropped a many a row of tobacco.


----------



## rvick (May 10, 2017)

A booger to hang but fun to unload.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2017)

This tie horse is older`n me. The baccer sticks still smell like flue cured baccer, and it`s been over 25 years since we`ve grown any.


----------



## fishingtiger (May 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> This tie horse is older`n me. The baccer sticks still smell like flue cured baccer, and it`s been over 25 years since we`ve grown any.



That is pretty cool! Not too many people would know what that is.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 10, 2017)

I've spent many of a hot day up on the top tier of a bakker barn.


----------



## fishingtiger (May 10, 2017)

I had the pleasure of working in the tobacco warehouse during the summers. While it was hard, hot work, it was nothing like my friends who spent their summers in the field suckering and croppin tobacco. I did that a few times and thought that suckerin tobacco was the worst job on the planet. 

I remember my dad riding me out to the farm at night after dinner and all of the workers and their whole family would be loading up those barns after croppin tobacco all day long. It was definitely a family affair.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 10, 2017)

We'd haul water out of the creek in tar barrels (the night before)... dump with foot tubs into the floor of the barn ...to get the tobacco "in order" ... then get up at 4am and take out the tobacco ... just in time to put a full barn again that same day...


----------



## kmckinnie (May 10, 2017)

As a kid. I help tear down 2 for the wood. I pulled nails.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 11, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> We'd haul water out of the creek in tar barrels (the night before)... dump with foot tubs into the floor of the barn ...to get the tobacco "in order" ... then get up at 4am and take out the tobacco ... just in time to put a full barn again that same day...



Yeah taking out a barn of tobacco before the day even got going wasn't unusual back in those ol stick days. I cherish those days & glad to have experienced them but I didn't look forward to getting up early enough to empty a barn before the day's harvest when I was a young'n.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2017)

I liked all but the suckering. That was the most tiresome, aggravating work I`ve ever done in my life. Every hour spent doing that was time I could have spent redfin fishing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I liked all but the suckering. That was the most tiresome, aggravating work I`ve ever done in my life. Every hour spent doing that was time I could have spent redfin fishing.



And the hoeing. And the topping. And the cutting. and etc.  We grew burly, so you had about 6-8 whole big stalks of backer, stem, leaves, and all on a stick to hang up there in the tier poles.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 11, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> This tie horse is older`n me. The baccer sticks still smell like flue cured baccer, and it`s been over 25 years since we`ve grown any.



Nic I haven't seen one of those ol tie horses in decades, that's exactly the same as we used. Does bring back a lot of fund memories of that time period.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 11, 2017)

Here is a Log tobacco barn that sits in my back yard ... It was built sometime around 1920 ... I've handed and hung tobacco in it when I was young ... it was wood fired when it was first built ...  but later changed to kerosene "Silent Flame" cookers ... 

It's life is just about over ... but soon will be a century old before long ... just can't tear it down ...


----------



## fishingtiger (May 11, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Here is a Log tobacco barn that sits in my back yard ... It was built sometime around 1920 ... I've handed and hung tobacco in it when I was young ... it was wood fired when it was first built ...  but later changed to kerosene "Silent Flame" cookers ...
> 
> It's life is just about over ... but soon will be a century old before long ... just can't tear it down ...



That is pretty cool! Thanks for sharing! You should save some of those logs before they all rot away.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 11, 2017)

I don't think I could tear it down either BP but if I ever did I'd probably have something built with those logs on the place.     Love them kind of ol structures.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2017)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Nic I haven't seen one of those ol tie horses in decades, that's exactly the same as we used. Does bring back a lot of fund memories of that time period.



I`m glad I was able to save that one, and an armload of sticks. I wish I had been able to save a sheet or two, but they had about rotted down to nothing.

Jimmy, thank you again for showing me your old barns when I came over. Those are treasures of a time past.


----------



## Redbow (May 12, 2017)

I always like the pictures of old tobacco barns, thanks for posting them.  I spent a lot of time in my younger days working in and around those barns and of course harvesting the tobacco from the fields. Long days of tough work suckering, topping, chopping, cropping, grading, tying, stacking, and everything else that went with raising tobacco back in my early life. 

Around our area there are quite a few old tobacco barns that have been pretty well preserved over the years. We called the tie horse a looping horse as everyone here always referred to putting the green tobacco on a stick, looping tobacco..It sure was fun to hang two barns of tobacco after a hard day of cropping the stuff and getting it to the barn hands for looping..Then as someone said getup at 3-4 am and take out two barns of tobacco, stack it in the pack house, get breakfast then head to the fields to harvest two or three more barns of the green terror, just depending on how heavy it came off the stalk that week..And while you were cropping you killed every tobacco worm that you saw. Grading tobacco in the fall and getting it ready for market wasn't so bad, actually for me that was one of the easiest jobs with processing tobacco. We had to sort out the leaves into the 1st grade, 2nd grade, 3rd grade and then the trash . My Grandpa and another man who worked and grew tobacco would sometimes load up a dual wheeled truck, cover the tobacco with a tarp and head out for Georgia to sell their crop because tobacco was bringing more in Georgia that in NC that year. I guess the 4 day trip was worth it back then, a farmer needed every penny he could earn in those days.. To this day and I am 70 years old I do not miss working in tobacco...My Grandpa's old tobacco barn was a log structure, wood fired and with logs for tear poles also. The round poles were very slick and one had to be careful while hanging the tobacco not to fall off them. I still see some chinking left in the old pole barn in the picture, I have helped my Grandpa chink the tobacco barn many times in the past..I doubt there is much left of my Grandpa's old log tobacco barn now I haven't seen it in many years. Last time I was there it was in bad shape, rotting away with time..

I lived and worked in SC for 35 years, been to Mullins SC many times, used to live just outside Marion SC...


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 12, 2017)

Redbow mention "chinking" ... That was a job we usually did the first of May ....there was an old clay pit that held some really sticky gray modly clay that was perfect chinking ...

Climbing the inside of the barn ...using the slick tier poles to climb ... We'd drag a ten quart bucket up the sides .... poking that clay into any spot between the logs  that the clay had tell out ...

The barns were a falling rock zone as anytime a chunk of that clay could fall out ....I never got hit by any but have had it not very close to my head a time of two .... It was hard as cement after being cooked with the heat ....


----------



## fishingtiger (May 12, 2017)

Really neat stories here! Working primarily in the warehouse, I miss the smell of tobacco that filled the town for about 4 months every year. We sold tobacco Mon-Thursday. My jobs included helping unload the farmers trucks and laying out the tobacco in rows for sale. On days we sold, I walked along with the sale up and down each row, my job was to be able to quickly dig out the tickets for each pile of tobacco so that the ticket marker could write down the proper sale price. I was around 6 or 7 years old when I started helping on the sale. It was pretty cool hearing that constant hum of the auctioneer, my grandfather (warehouse owner) beating up the buyers to bid higher and the jockeying between the buyers when we would hit a particularly high grade of tobacco. The farmers were always watching intently to see how the sale was going. Many of them would bring their entire family to town that day for the sale. Pretty crazy but the small town of Mullins SC was booming during tobacco times. Now it is pretty much a boarded up ghost town.


----------



## Oldstick (May 12, 2017)

Ya'll have me beat.  I have seen plenty of those barns and heard many tales growing up in South GA, but by the time I was 16 or so, the farmers I worked for were using the metal gas fired "bulk barns".  And I am pushing 60 this year.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2017)

Oldstick said:


> Ya'll have me beat.  I have seen plenty of those barns and heard many tales growing up in South GA, but by the time I was 16 or so, the farmers I worked for were using the metal gas fired "bulk barns".  And I am pushing 60 this year.




One of my Uncles got one of those new bulk barns. That thing gave him fits the first year or two till he got the hang of it. He couldn`t get the heat right or something and always ended up with a lot of "swelled stems" . I`ve seen the auctioneer and the buyers tear a sheet apart if they found swelled stems in a sheet of baccer.


----------



## rvick (May 12, 2017)

I pulled the sled with a mule from the field to the barn and I'm talking about the old narrow sleds (1 leaf wide) the handers would get ill about me turning over those sleds when I made the mule run around a sharp corner. Then with progress came the wide sleds (2 leaves wide).


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2017)

Those old pier pole barns are still in use here. The tobacco is either air cured or fired with sawdust and slabs. Their is one right behind my house and I love smelling those wood fires in the late fall and early winter.


----------



## Redbow (May 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Those old pier pole barns are still in use here. The tobacco is either air cured or fired with sawdust and slabs. Their is one right behind my house and I love smelling those wood fires in the late fall and early winter.



The smell of flu cured tobacco drifting on a cool summer's night breeze is hard to forget...Wish I could experience that just one more time before I pass on...

Someone on here spoke about tobacco drags. My Grandpa and his nephews didn't like them but many farmers around our area used them. Drags were hard on the Mules and my Grandpa would never allow that. We had tobacco trucks with wheels on them.. He took special care of his Mules, they helped make his living and the old man appreciate them..In no way am I implying that other folks were cruel to or didn't care about their farm animals..


----------



## rvick (May 16, 2017)

I remember Daddy spending the night watching the tobacco "cook" and later guarding it all night with the shotgun in the pack house. Momma fixed him some iced tea in a jar one hot night and carried it thru the woods to him. He said it scared the Dickens out of him when he heard that ice tinkling in the jar and coming thru the woods toward him.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2017)

I never thought about having to guard it in the pack house. I remember unstringing tobacco. As I recall it didn't pay much.

I remember smelling tobacco riding by the warehouses in town. Another memory is smelling Honeysuckle and feeling the coolness  while riding through a branch on a dirt road.

My Dad said the mule pulled tobacco sleds. Maybe that's the same as drags. That was before my time.

Sometimes diesel fuel reminds me of pulling the harvester. Sometimes it reminds me of the Submarine I was on.

Another memory I have is smelling cotton dust riding through the country side.


----------



## rvick (May 21, 2017)

Dodger, if I remember correctly we got a nickel a stick for taking off the tobacco. Woe be unto the scoundrel that got caught stealing sticks off someone else's pile. 
 Never knew the sleds to be hard on a mule. In fact I thought they were a lot easier on them than pulling a plow all day. I've seen my Daddy and Uncle's whip another Uncle for abusing one of Grandaddy's mules.


----------



## Stroker (May 23, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Those old pier pole barns are still in use here. The tobacco is either air cured or fired with sawdust and slabs. Their is one right behind my house and I love smelling those wood fires in the late fall and early winter.



KyDawg, I sure do miss smelling the smoke from those dark fired barns. Spent many a night checkin barns when the winds were real bad. Still got an old wheel barrow that has rolled tons of saw dust to set or freshen up fires in those barns.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2017)

rvick said:


> Dodger, if I remember correctly we got a nickel a stick for taking off the tobacco. Woe be unto the scoundrel that got caught stealing sticks off someone else's pile.
> Never knew the sleds to be hard on a mule. In fact I thought they were a lot easier on them than pulling a plow all day. I've seen my Daddy and Uncle's whip another Uncle for abusing one of Grandaddy's mules.





The going rate for taking off around home was a cent and a half per stick. Where they came up with that is anybody`s guess. I wish I had asked while somebody was still alive who knew. I remember being paid $6 dollars a day for cropping. Later it went up to $8 dollars a day. When I was grown and took vacation from the power company to help out, all I got was breakfast, dinner, and supper. And a bed.   

And I was still expected to work harder than anybody else.


----------



## rvick (May 24, 2017)

Yeah, a nickel would have been too much cause croppers and hangers got $5 a day and stringers and handers got $3 a day. I got 50 cents a day for pulling sleds when I was a little fella'. Bet y'all remember the fine dinners we had every day. Made it hard to go back to work but we always had the energy to play.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 28, 2017)

I remember getting $8.00/day for cropping and hanging. I think we all made the same thing. That included a big country meal that had to be worth $4.00. Some farmers paid a little more but just took you to a store to eat junk.

I remember the rectangle tier poles being harder on bare feet than the round ones. I remember it raining in the barn from the morning dew. I remember cropping sand lugs.

Here is an old thread when some of these older guys still had their memory! lol

http://forum.gon.com/archive/index.php/t-409032.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 28, 2017)

Interesting tobacco history from Jeff Davis county;

http://www.hpo.ncdcr.gov/ctb/south_georgia_tobacco_patch.html

Did most of you guys, Nic, and Jimbo plant your own beds?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Interesting tobacco history from Jeff Davis county;
> 
> http://www.hpo.ncdcr.gov/ctb/south_georgia_tobacco_patch.html
> 
> Did most of you guys, Nic, and Jimbo plant your own beds?





Always, and in January. I remember seed came in little tin boxes or cans. I wish I had saved them now.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 28, 2017)

Yes we did make our own plant beds ... Like Nic  said ... We'd start in late December getting the ground ready ...

Early January we'd gas the ground with methyl bromide gas to kill the weeds.  This involved digging trenches down both sides of the bed to bury plastic cloth in and across both ends...
 The gas came in cans much like Freon ... The cans were placed in boxes with a sharp nail that would puncture the can when pressed ...
Those boxes were placed an even distance apart down the bed ... Once all were in place the plastic was pulled over and buried making sure there were no places for the gas to escape...

Then the lightest person around ... usually me....  tip toe out onto the plastic and press the cans down on the nails releasing the gas into the box ... The gas vapors spread all under the plastic and kill pretty much anything it touched ... Including humans... But idea was to kill any weed seed and fungus (blue mold)that may be in the ground ...

Once that has stayed on for at least three days ... You removed the plastic ....Carefully! 

Then the ground was raked with a iron tooth rake ... the seed then we're sowed making very sure to get an even spread .... The bed was Then rolled with a packer wheel ... Looked like a steam belt wheel off something ...

Then cypress logs were put down the edges and cheese cloth stretched over the beds ... this was to keep the frost off the tiny plants .... This was pulled off time to time for dusting and to pull any weeds the gas may have missed ....

Blue mold was the worse enemy along with cut worms and nematodes, ..


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 29, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> We'd haul water out of the creek in tar barrels (the night before)... dump with foot tubs into the floor of the barn ...to get the tobacco "in order" ... then get up at 4am and take out the tobacco ... just in time to put a full barn again that same day...



I never even thought about all that was involved in the curing. It's an art of science. A lot of ventilation, temperature, and humidity control. So the leaves were dried to a certain color/dryness and then water/humidity was added to put a small amount of moisture back in the leaf to make it pliable.
I guess the modern way would be to use a humidifier. Did ya'll use fans in the curing process or open/close doors dampers? Wet bulb/dry bulb thermometer? I guess it would be similar to a meat smoker in some ways but a lot more complicated. Some HVAC type implications of ventilation, temperature, and humidity.

So eventually this tobacco reaches the warehouse and the buyers inspect it. I would think they have did this long enough to know what to look for. The right color, touch, smell? This being what they price the sheet. Making sure the leaves don't have spots or rot?

I do remember how much lighter a stick of cured tobacco was compared to a green wet stick.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 29, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> The going rate for taking off around home was a cent and a half per stick. Where they came up with that is anybody`s guess. I wish I had asked while somebody was still alive who knew. I remember being paid $6 dollars a day for cropping. Later it went up to $8 dollars a day. When I was grown and took vacation from the power company to help out, all I got was breakfast, dinner, and supper. And a bed.
> 
> And I was still expected to work harder than anybody else.



You had to go back to work to rest up from your "vacation."


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I never even thought about all that was involved in the curing. It's an art of science. A lot of ventilation, temperature, and humidity control. So the leaves were dried to a certain color/dryness and then water/humidity was added to put a small amount of moisture back in the leaf to make it pliable.
> I guess the modern way would be to use a humidifier. Did ya'll use fans in the curing process or open/close doors dampers? Wet bulb/dry bulb thermometer? I guess it would be similar to a meat smoker in some ways but a lot more complicated. Some HVAC type implications of ventilation, temperature, and humidity.
> 
> So eventually this tobacco reaches the warehouse and the buyers inspect it. I would think they have did this long enough to know what to look for. The right color, touch, smell? This being what they price the sheet. Making sure the leaves don't have spots or rot?
> ...



Yeah, the tobacco had to be "in case" as we called it here, or the leaves would disintegrate when you went to work with them. The burley that we grew is a much different process than y'all's flue-cured, I guess.

We cut the whole stalk and used a spud (sharp metal cone) to impale the stalk on the stick that you drove up in the ground in the field. Depending on the size of the plants, you'd get about 5-7 stalks of 'backer on a stick. You would leave the sticks standing in the field a couple days, then haul it to the barn and hang the sticks between the tierpoles and let it air-cure.

When it was ready to work up, we would usually get woke up at some point in the middle of the night when it was "in case." (There is usually fog almost every night in the fall here in the mountains, and it would dampen it down enough to work, but it would usually be after midnight.) 

Then you would take the stalks off the sticks, and pull all the leaves off the stalks and tie them into "hands" with another 'backer leaf. These would be packed into a pair of big, flat tobacco baskets to take to market.

The leaves usually had to be separated out into several grades-I remember sand lugs, lugs, smokers, reds, and  tips. 

In later years, we only separated it into two or three grades, and baled the leaves by compressing them into big bales with a reinforced plywood box and a bumper jack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Yes we did make our own plant beds ... Like Nic  said ... We'd start in late December getting the ground ready ...
> 
> Early January we'd gas the ground with methyl bromide gas to kill the weeds.  This involved digging trenches down both sides of the bed to bury plastic cloth in and across both ends...
> The gas came in cans much like Freon ... The cans were placed in boxes with a sharp nail that would puncture the can when pressed ...
> ...





WOW !!! just wow !!!   Probably the best thread EVER !!!  I haven't experienced any of this, but feel like I have after reading this.


Guess baling hay wasn't that bad...


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Yes we did make our own plant beds ... Like Nic  said ... We'd start in late December getting the ground ready ...
> 
> Early January we'd gas the ground with methyl bromide gas to kill the weeds.  This involved digging trenches down both sides of the bed to bury plastic cloth in and across both ends...
> The gas came in cans much like Freon ... The cans were placed in boxes with a sharp nail that would puncture the can when pressed ...
> ...



Pretty much the same process here. That methyl bromide always scared me after I actually read the label once. Daddy said not to worry about it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2017)

Hillbilly, there are a few old timers that  still tie the leaves in twist, though that is dying skill.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 31, 2017)

Did any of the old farmers make their own chew or keep some tobacco to smoke?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 31, 2017)

Artfuldodger ... The curing process was simple Art ... learned by watching and listening ...

As you know tobacco was best if cropped "ripe" ... after being put in the barn ... the heat was applied(wood, coal, kerosine, fuel oil and propane) ... 
It was best to move the heat up slow and allow the leaf to "color" ... really the heat drove the "green" out and made ripening quicker ... It was best for the to heat to be 105 to 110 degrees the first 24 hrs of so ... the heat could slowly be raised the next day until 120/125 ...easing up to about 140 on the third day ...depending on the color ....
Once the correct color was reached ... the next stage was drying the leaf .... 160/165 heat did that ....

The final stage was drying the stems ...this took 175/180 degrees ... but you had to be very careful of to high heat would turn the leaf reddish ... not the golden color that sold well ...

At the end of the cooking period(depending on the days of took ... sometimes 5 days ... other times 6 ... even 7 days ... but most times 5/6) ...

If you had time ... the doors/top vents were opened(about Sundown) and the natural draft pulled the damp night air in and made the leaf flexible(we call this being "in order" ...

If pushed for time ...then the creek water( or other sources) was poured in the floor and the water vapors did the deed ...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2017)

"Green" or "swelled" stems would make salesmen tear a sheet of baccer all to pieces if they found some. Jimmy, I know you saw that happen too. 

Daddy always sold ours in Vidalia or Hazlehurst. I miss going to the sale.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 31, 2017)

USA Liquid Nicotine, LLC is ready to sell pure liquid nicotine extracted from tobacco grown in the southeastern United States and produced in Albany, Georgia.

Times sure are a changing. These E-cigs might make a return to growing tobacco again in Georgia. I'd rather have Albany nicotine than Chinese extracted nicotine. If I used the stuff.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 31, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty much the same process here. That methyl bromide always scared me after I actually read the label once. Daddy said not to worry about it.



One of my distant cousins picked up a used can of MB laying on the ground a couple weeks old ... Proceeded to sniff the can ... unfortunately for him there remained somehow trapped gas ... He spent three days in the hospital ...


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 31, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> "Green" or "swelled" stems would make salesmen tear a sheet of baccer all to pieces if they found some. Jimmy, I know you saw that happen too.
> 
> Daddy always sold ours in Vidalia or Hazlehurst. I miss going to the sale.



You bet I did ... that was a dreaded sight ... really didn't want then buyers digging too deep! I was told by a guy that worked in the tobacco factory... that they didn't waste much of anything ... it got used ... Smoked, chewed or dipped!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2017)

You could always tell the people working tobacco that didn't smoke or chew. They were the ones puking after a few hours.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jun 2, 2017)

*Methyl bromide detector*



BriarPatch99 said:


> One of my distant cousins picked up a used can of MB laying on the ground a couple weeks old ... Proceeded to sniff the can ... unfortunately for him there remained somehow trapped gas ... He spent three days in the hospital ...



I spent $225,000 at work for MB detector which if I remember correctly alarmed at only a few parts per million to notify our workers to evacuate. That is some nasty stuff.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 2, 2017)

I remember Dad having us spray chlordane under his rental houses for termite treatment. 
I can't even imagine all the stuff farmers were still using up into the 1980's and beyond. Way before MSDS sheets and actually thinking of personal health safety.

What was the dust we would have used on tobacco plants in the 1970's? We used our bare hands to apply it to just the buds? Some farmers had us use dusting cans on a stick.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I remember Dad having us spray chlordane under his rental houses for termite treatment.
> I can't even imagine all the stuff farmers were still using up into the 1980's and beyond. Way before MSDS sheets and actually thinking of personal health safety.
> 
> What was the dust we would have used on tobacco plants in the 1970's? We used our bare hands to apply it to just the buds? Some farmers had us use dusting cans on a stick.



Probably Sevin. We used that stuff on everything, even put it on the dogs.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 4, 2017)

We still have an old stick barn on our property. I remember it was used one time when I was little for "green stems". By the time I came along we were using rack barns and have moved to using box barns. Still a little tobacco grown in south GA.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Did any of the old farmers make their own chew or keep some tobacco to smoke?



Some still make there own twist to chew. I tried some back when I dipped. That was some strong stuff.


----------

